# ID please



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well was wondering if anyone can tell me what this is. 72G, BB, phoney plants, 82 degrees, 25 + 50 % WC every other day.
D

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_RxaAPeglJoM/TUL3CgzQ_7I/AAAAAAAAAOA/w2RC6n2B74o/s128/IMG_1683.JPG


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

you mean the algae or the intake strainer? looks like brown algae.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry the algae is what I need the ID, will a simple washing get rid of it EDGE, or is there more involved with it's removal. As it is I can only see it on the intake strainer, oh and the only real plants, which I forgot, are 2 arnubia's which I have attached to a piece of wood. ! leaf has this also.
D


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

simple washing will do. diatom (brown) algae comes off just by rubbing on the leaves. You can add a bristlenose pleco to the tank and they will take care of all the brown algae problem and even the nasty bio slime on the glass.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks, have done a bit of reading, was hoping that simply washing the pieces and the leaves would do the trick. I have 6 Clown loaches would they do the cleanup? 
D


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Clown will not take care of the diatom. I have adult BN with clown loaches though. They get along just fine.


----------

